# What College to send your kids to?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*After watching the " Occupy Wall street " protesters respond to various questions it got me thinking about what college to send my youngest boys too. Both will be at that point in the next few years and I just don't know. Seeing what lack of intelligence and complete mindset of entitlement these students/graduates have I don't know if I want them to go at all. Berkley is nothing short of a Mental Institution but they don't even try to hide it, so where do you think will actually educate our kids instead of brainwashing them into Communism? They are both straight A kids so thats not an issue for most schools.*


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

In state is obviosuly the choice as far as cost and Florida has some great schools in my opinion. Their field of study would then be a criteria for selection. All in all though, again in my opinion, the student has a lot to do with what they come away with upon graduation, regardless of the insitution.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cal Berkeley has a helluva engineering program, one of the top 2 or 3 in the country. Yes it's "Arts" programs are very liberal.

Colleges in general are centers of liberalism, some obvious exceptions are religious private schools and the service academies.

But I'd bet there are no Cal Berkeley engineering grads in those rallies. Nor fsu microbiology grads...

Jim


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

Just my opinion send them to PJS let them get the basics out of the way, keep them at home and let them work and go to school, till they figure out what they really want to invest their time in. Plus you could keep an eye on them and know they are going in the right direction. How at that age did anyone of us really knew what we wanted to do with our lives? Good thing they have good grades, for two first years would be paid for through scolarships. Leaves them and you in less dept when they really know what they want to do.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's up to the parents to instill a good work ethic before the kids go to college. And also to make them realize that nothing comes for free and life isn't fair. If you do that, they'll be able to see through all of the liberal BS forced upon them in college. Pretty much every prof at every University has a liberal agenda. I know it was alive and well at UF in the mid 90's.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

TrixiBme said:


> Just my opinion send them to PJS let them get the basics out of the way, keep them at home and let them work and go to school, till they figure out what they really want to invest their time in. Plus you could keep an eye on them and know they are going in the right direction. How at that age did anyone of us really knew what we wanted to do with our lives? Good thing they have good grades, for two first years would be paid for through scolarships. Leaves them and you in less dept when they really know what they want to do.


Not a bad idea, and a great route for some.. But the first year away from home at a major university creates some amazing memories.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I went to Auburn and graduated in '03. As far as colleges go, I thought it was a pretty conservative place. That applies more to the students than the professors I guess. Unfortunately for one reason or another it generally seems that the more educated a person gets, the more liberal people get. That seems especially true for career academics like most professors. Those professors that have worked outside academia where capitalistic principles rule and are a must for businesses to survive have a more open mind about such issues. 

I'm a parent of a 1 year old, so take this next statement for what it is worth as I have no clue what it is like to raise a teenager. That being said, if you have instilled the right values into your children then they will probably be fine regardless of where they go, especially if doing your own hard work and earning your own way are a few of them.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> It's up to the parents to instill a good work ethic before the kids go to college. And also to make them realize that nothing comes for free and life isn't fair. If you do that, they'll be able to see through all of the liberal BS forced upon them in college. Pretty much every prof at every University has a liberal agenda. I know it was alive and well at UF in the mid 90's.


+1....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a link to demonstrate obvious liberalism around colleges. You can select any state and see which counties voted red (McCain) or blue (Obama). Even in states won by McCain you can see liberal concentrations that are not associated to race. In Texas the southern border went blue, but so did Austin, home to univ of texas. In Georgia the county that is home to uga...

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/ga.htm

One exception... tuscaloosa county, AL

Jim


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

And don't be surprised if your child is a bit of a bleeding heart when he or she graduates. When they gets the first paycheck, that will go away quickly. 

It think it was Churchill who said "If you're not a liberal at 25, you have not heart, If you're not a conservative at 35, you have no brain."


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Naby said:


> +1....


*The older of the two youngest is a Junior at Gulf Breeze and wants to do something music related, theory, history etc.. But he could change his mind at any time. The youngest has wanted to be Steve Jobs since he was born practicaly and has not strayed from that at all. He is 15 and in 10th grade at Navarre High ( All his Friends go there and they are good clean kids so I let him) and is taking classes toward that goal. *

*I agree core principals can only be imprinted by good family values and parenting. The fact they are both 4.0 students says alot about their discipline and priorities so I feel confident about that but you never know. I really wanted at least one of my kids to continue the LSU legacy but I don't see it happening, these are the last two of five. Thanks for the input everyone.*


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

I graduated not to long ago...May of 2009..

I started as a Mechanical Engineering student at a Community College then transferred to the University of Central Florida after graduating from GCCC. Needless to say, being from Panama City(small town, imo) to Orlando which holds a population of roughly 3.5million was the experience of a lifetime. I wouldn't have traded it for anything...The diversity of living in central/south Florida was a first class education to begin with...

I ended up transferring to FSU and graduating from there with my BS in Business Administration and Finace. But from my personal experience I would definitely try to sway your kids to go to school in a major metro area. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *After watching the " Occupy Wall street " protesters respond to various questions it got me thinking *


 
I'm glad mine went to college and not ended up like this......


----------



## tmw234 (Nov 5, 2009)

DO NOT send them to PSC for the first two years. The majority of students that go there lose their motivation and drive, and end up no where. I recommend when your children are juniors have them attend the college fair, and go on many college visits, until they find the school the best suits them. Location, student actvivites, etc. are all important when choosing a college, as well as the academics obviously. I believe in order to succeed in college a student needs to be happy with where they are. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

kelly1 said:


> I'm glad mine went to college and not ended up like this......


Wow, that is hilarious!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

gator7_5 said:


> Not a bad idea, and a great route for some.. But the first year away from home at a major university creates some amazing memories.


Yes...that first year away from home can create some amazing memories. If they can be remembered.  For many, that first year out from under mom and dad's thumb creates a freedom filled with beer pong and bong resin and skipped classes.

My two cents...send them to whatever college THEY can afford. I, for one, didn't start taking college seriously until I was writing the checks for tuition.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> *The older of the two youngest is a Junior at Gulf Breeze and wants to do something music related, theory, history etc.. But he could change his mind at any time. The youngest has wanted to be Steve Jobs since he was born practicaly and has not strayed from that at all. He is 15 and in 10th grade at Navarre High ( All his Friends go there and they are good clean kids so I let him) and is taking classes toward that goal. *
> 
> *I agree core principals can only be imprinted by good family values and parenting. The fact they are both 4.0 students says alot about their discipline and priorities so I feel confident about that but you never know. I really wanted at least one of my kids to continue the LSU legacy but I don't see it happening, these are the last two of five. Thanks for the input everyone.*


If your kid is musically inclined, the University of Mobile has one of the better music departments in the area. Great school. Pretty pricey.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

PSC for two years then its up to them and my wallet.


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

If they have a good idea of what they want to do they need to pick the school that best suits that field,their budget, and personality (small college town or big city). I preferred small college town - Auburn. And I had a great education and experience.

I had a lot of friends that went to PJC that had a hard time making the transition to a large college- but that was in engineering and a long time ago.

If they or you want them to stay close to home University of Mobile and South Alabama are good schools. They're away from home but close enough to come home anytime.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Florida State.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

As a college graduate with 2 degrees, I'd be the first to say that college is over rated. I am thankful that one of the degrees got me into a career that I can feed a family with. But there are plumbers and ac mechanics that do just as well if not better than alot of college graduates. The people that are on "occupy wall Street" are pissed about the same thing the TEA party people are pissed about. We the tax payers have bailed out the banks and its getting ready to happen again when they miss their earnings. As far as jobs go..... there is nothing protesting or a president can do to solve structural unemployment. The jobs just will not come back to the USA until the labor rates permit for a successful business model to be established.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

tmw234 said:


> DO NOT send them to PSC for the first two years. The majority of students that go there lose their motivation and drive, and end up no where. I recommend when your children are juniors have them attend the college fair, and go on many college visits, until they find the school the best suits them. Location, student actvivites, etc. are all important when choosing a college, as well as the academics obviously. I believe in order to succeed in college a student needs to be happy with where they are. Just my thoughts.



nailed it. Im at PSC right now, its a joke and really no learning, just going thru motions. :whistling:


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am currently a student at UCF and love it!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

ZombieKiller said:


> If your kid is musically inclined, the University of Mobile has one of the better music departments in the area. Great school. Pretty pricey.


As is Troy, though as for price when I was there, tuition was not bad. And members of the band were eligible for scholarships and out-of-state waivers, which helps! Their music program is incredible- I was a part of the Sound of the South for a couple of years and because of that had many travel opportunities, including getting to march in George Bush Sr's Inaugural parade. Great memories! They also have some other great programs, and class sizes are usually small enough (especially in more advanced classes) that professors know students by name. If those things are important, Troy would be a great place to consider. It's also just far enough away that the student feels that important taste of freedom but close enough to come home without blowing a wad of gas money (or for parents to surprise! show up and visit LOL).
I agree with the person who said to encourage students interested in attending college to check out places they're interested in, and start early- sophomores and juniors are not too young, especially since a lot of universities want application materials in before their senior year ends, and the student will need time to take and maybe retake the required tests (SAT, ACT). And have a back-up plan.... the university they always thought they might want to attend may turn out to not offer what they're looking for. Troy State was not my first choice, but it turned out to be the best choice for me. 
As for what happens in college, it's a rough time for a young person no matter where they go- new surroundings, new friends, new influences, new expectations.... all a parent can hope for is that they have given their child enough stable roots to make good choices when challenges come their way, and enough sense to make right the consequences of their actions when they slip up. 
In any case, good luck in the selection of a college!:thumbsup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I graduated in the top 15% of my class (With Merit) with a 3.2 GPA in Systems Engineering from the U.S. Naval Academy at a time when its System Engineering program was the top rated in the country. Big shock when I realized that no one gave a flying flip. I've been self-employed in construction/remodeling for the past 16 years and have long since given up on getting any type of technical or engineering job. In hind sight, it was a complete waste of my time, and if I could do it over again, I would not go to the Naval Academy. I would have gone into the Alabama State Troopers like my dad, which was my second choice had I not gotten my appointment. I'd be so much better off now.

I'm not that concerned about my kids going to college. The don't need it. Plenty of opportunity to start your own business. My son wants to work with me. My daughter wants to have her own hair and nail salon. That's fine with me. They won't be indebted to the federal government for tens of thousands of dollars of student loans. And since the Dept. of Education recently authorized a SWAT team style raid on a home over unpaid college loans, that's one devil you don't want to make a deal with.

Most college graduates are dumber than when they go in; their mind's are filled with liberal mush. If liberal/leftist indoctrination occurred at the Naval Academy in the 80's, imagine how bad it is now as state colleges. I didn't get a good grade in "Introduction to Political Science" until I started singing the praises of communism. You basically just regurgitate what your professor wants to hear. So if he's a commie, get a hard-on for communism. Then flush all the crap you can when you get your final grade. What's the point? And now with so many people going to college, the degree has become devalued and worthless. As one college grad said on a Stossel special on college, "The degree is the new diploma." I was pursuing my MBA from UWF back when I was still in the Marine Corps, but it only took me two semesters to realize I was wasting my time because MBAs are "a dime a dozen." Young people with degrees are a penny for two dozen.

You really should watch "Indoctrinate-U." It's a very good documentary on our nations colleges and universities.

Jr. Colleges give you more bang for the buck.

Lastly,

If your child majors in Archeology, chances are they'll be working at Starbucks.

If your child majors in Music, chances are they'll be working at Starbucks.

If your child majors in Women's Studies, chances are they'll be working at Starbucks.

If your child majors in Middle Eastern Art, chances are they'll be working at Starbucks.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

nathar said:


> I graduated in the top 15% of my class (With Merit) with a 3.2 GPA in Systems Engineering from the U.S. Naval Academy at a time when its System Engineering program was the top rated in the country. Big shock when I realized that no one gave a flying flip. I've been self-employed in construction/remodeling for the past 16 years and have long since given up on getting any type of technical or engineering job. In hind sight, it was a complete waste of my time, and if I could do it over again, I would not go to the Naval Academy. I would have gone into the Alabama State Troopers like my dad, which was my second choice had I not gotten my appointment. I'd be so much better off now.
> .


I feel the exact same way! I went to pjc and then uwf to get my bachelors in History thinking I wanted to go to law school, until I graduated and realized I had no money to pay for it and my scholarships where done. I'm a commercial fishermen now, which is the same thing I was doing in Highschool. I wish I wouldn't have even bothered with college. All it did was put me 4 years behind in the work force. If I had been working and saving that whole time I could have bought a house when I was 22 instead of having a worthless piece of paper no one cares about.

Some of my friends with the best jobs now are ones that went straight to work after highschool.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Crab Man said:


> I feel the exact same way! I went to pjc and then uwf to get my bachelors in History thinking I wanted to go to law school, until I graduated and realized I had no money to pay for it and my scholarships where done. I'm a commercial fishermen now, which is the same thing I was doing in Highschool. I wish I wouldn't have even bothered with college. All it did was put me 4 years behind in the work force. If I had been working and saving that whole time I could have bought a house when I was 22 instead of having a worthless piece of paper no one cares about.
> 
> Some of my friends with the best jobs now are ones that went straight to work after highschool.


There is so much grade inflation at elite Ivy League schools that being an 'A' student from Harvard is meaningless, too. Professors are reluctant to give bad grades to someone who is paying $50K per year tuition. A few decades ago the average grade there was a 'C'...average. Now the average grade is an 'A'. Everyone there is brilliant. 

At public universities, it seems like the whole focus of energy is partying and getting laid, with school work being secondary or tertiary. However, the one's who spend their four years inebriated are actually damaged the least by the leftist indoctrination. Again, what's the point except delaying adulthood. I wish I had studied less and partied more, btw. My 3.2 in engineering was hard earned (with my fair share of C's and D's and failed exams), and I thought winning a prestigious award for my senior design project actually meant something, but if my kids were going to USNA, I'd advise them to major in something easy and fun, don't take the school work too seriously, that grades don't matter, and graduating DFL, aka being the "anchor man" is actually quite the honor.

Oh, and this:

"Over 317,000 waiters and waitresses have college degrees (over 8,000 of them have doctoral or professional degrees), along with over 80,000 bartenders, and over 18,000_ parking lot attendants_. All told, some 17,000,000 Americans with college degrees are doing jobs that the BLS says require less than the skill levels associated with a bachelor’s degree."


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I know more than a few people with bachelors and masters working really crappy jobs that you could get without a highschool diploma. I had ALL A's except for one b and a c+, my gpa was over 3.75, didn't get me a dman thing. You are right, I wish I would have spent more time having fun instead of studying and writing papers the whole time.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

NM.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

My son has no choice in the matter. His only option is FSU!


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

You say that the more educated people get, the more liberal they get. There's a reason for that.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My kid and his interests Auburn or Texas A&M. Both have great wildlife biology programs. With the Florida prepaid program he will attend the college that fits him best. My sister who has only had 1 grade lower than an A is having one hell of a hard time at UF right now. Unless Zach turns out to be Mensa it won't be my first choice. She has this little slutty/dumb friend over at USF that is getting A's in the same classes Courtney is getting C's in. The degree is the same. Is an honors degree from USF or UCF the same as barley passing UF? Them why would I want my kid to be crazy stressed? If he goes for sports and Miami is not an option I'm pushing for Clemson or ASU. That way I can assure I have good looking grandchildren.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

tmw234 said:


> DO NOT send them to PSC for the first two years. The majority of students that go there lose their motivation and drive, and end up no where. I recommend when your children are juniors have them attend the college fair, and go on many college visits, until they find the school the best suits them. Location, student actvivites, etc. are all important when choosing a college, as well as the academics obviously. I believe in order to succeed in college a student needs to be happy with where they are. Just my thoughts.


*I don't know if I'm taking what your saying the right way but if I am this is my thought on that. In my experience kids will almost always take the path of least resistance. ie, whats the easiest class, which parent is most likley to say yes, where can I get away with more [email protected]. I do want them to have a good time but get a good education as well. I don't want them following some girl or a freind. This is a very impoertant descision and I want to be part of it so they don't waste MY money and their time. I thank all of you for your input, it did help as usual.:thumbup:*


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It depends on the maturity of your kid also. Is he ready to be on his own? I have seen a lot of kids go off to FSU and UF and come back home by Christmas without the scholarship. UWF is considered a good college and he would be close to home.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want to spend the money, this college is like no other. Very conservative and they take -0- from the gov, not a dime. They spell out the reason for this on their website. 

http://www.hillsdale.edu/

FO


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*My two cents:*

1) Forget about not going to college and working and saving money right out of high school. Maybe 1 in 1000 kids will actually do that.

2) A college degree is just the ante. The future of education is licenses, certifications, continuing ed, ad nauseum. Especially if it is a technical degree.

3) "Highly" rated programs aren't always the best programs. Academic ratings are usually derived using dubious metrics when it comes to application to the workplace.

4) Regardless of their degree, they need to take a personal finance course, an accounting course, an economics course and a regular finance course. I would also recommend a real estate course. They need to understand money. Even music majors have to pay bills and understand what it takes to retire.

5) Speaking of retirement, I would also encourage them to read a few basic books on investing - start with Peter Lynch's books. Easy reads and very informative.

6) Last but not least - and it has nothing to do with school - get a house paid for as early as you can. You don't want to be making a rent payment when you are 71. The death of home ownership is an incredibly premature prediction.

7) Take a few extra english courses and learn a foreign language - Spanish. The ability to communicate is paramount in any profession/endeavor.

I hold a bachelors from Auburn and masters from Ga Tech and taught at the latter. If you want your kids to be successful, teach them to think outside of the box regardless of where they go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

gator7_5 said:


> It's up to the parents to instill a good work ethic before the kids go to college. And also to make them realize that nothing comes for free and life isn't fair. If you do that, they'll be able to see through all of the liberal BS forced upon them in college. Pretty much every prof at every University has a liberal agenda. I know it was alive and well at UF in the mid 90's.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spot on Gator. I watched mine battered by the liberal environment, but at the end of the day they remembered their earlier "grasshopper" teachings.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

caddysdad said:


> 1)
> 4) Regardless of their degree, they need to take a personal finance course, an accounting course, an *economics course* and a regular finance course. I would also recommend a real estate course. They need to understand money. Even music majors have to pay bills and understand what it takes to retire.


Avoid Keynesian. It appears that it doesn't work.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Boils down to the individual and what they are willing to do. A degree is nice but not the be all end all to getting a job. 
I went to the Naval Academy and graduated right in the middle of the class with a C average. Later got a Masters from Troy State. Found out with both it was desire to get and keep a job that counted.
That part of life aside, hated and loved the Academy at the same time. Great memories that I'll always have. Figure it might of changed just a wee bit since I graduated in 1978.
Biggest point to a college education to me is to have the student have ownership, make them pay for at least a part of it. Too many kids go to college on Mom and Dad's dime and don't value it a bit.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

helo_hunter said:


> Boils down to the individual and what they are willing to do. A degree is nice but not the be all end all to getting a job.
> I went to the Naval Academy and graduated right in the middle of the class with a C average. Later got a Masters from Troy State. Found out with both it was desire to get and keep a job that counted.
> That part of life aside, hated and loved the Academy at the same time. Great memories that I'll always have. Figure it might of changed just a wee bit since I graduated in 1978.
> Biggest point to a college education to me is to have the student have ownership, make them pay for at least a part of it. Too many kids go to college on Mom and Dad's dime and don't value it a bit.


The Naval Academy has certainly changed since '78 and even '86. No more Salty Sam. No more 7th Wing Players (or is it 8th?). No more _Brick Ceremonies._ No more climbing Herndon. Admissions standards lowered for the sake of a decent football team. That institution is riding on the reputation of generations past. It's no wonder that we Naval Academy Marines were looked down on by OCS/ROTC Marines before the Bulldog program was instituted. USNA is not really that difficult of a program, aside from whatever self-flagellation you want like Mech-E or EE. And if you decide that a 2.0 in English is good enough (and it really is, evidence by the inconspicuous _2.0_ hidden in every class crest or has that tradition been banned too?) then it's pretty darn easy.

The fact that you now graduate as a _reserve _officer says it all.

As my countries sacred institutions crumble around me I find it difficult to maintain my sanity. Thank god for fishing.:thumbup:


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Get them into West Point, Annapolis, Air Force Academy or Coast Guard Academy. If this is not an option, try Virginia Military Institute.


----------



## shirley321 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great post! :thumbsup:


Thank you, for sharing information in this forum..:thumbup:


regards,
:whistling::whistling:


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

UF! gators!!


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

Well from personal experience(sitting here for the most part unemployeed) it is everything to have some sort of education. As my father told me many moons ago, its not that an education will gaurantee you a job but it will however open many additional doors in the future.

I posted awhile back that I have dual B.S. degrees from FSU in Business and Finance and as they have served very useful thus far in life, it still doesn't seem enough in today's current job market. With that being said make sure that your child attains a *FUNCTIONAL *degree and also looks into attaining some sort of certification. Six Sigma, HazWOPER, EHS are just some of the few that major companies are looking for in association with a Bachelor's.

Another thing that really helped me with my educational venture was that I failed a semester and my parents cut me off 100% no questions asked. Shortly after that I managed to straighten my ass up and graduate with a 3.0, on my own dime. I appreciate everything they have done for me, but I still to this day feel bad about wasting their money on booze and women.


On the flipside it was one hell of a good time.:thumbup::thumbdown:





*GET AN EDUCATION!!!*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

NavarreRes said:


> You say that the more educated people get, the more liberal they get. There's a reason for that.


*I'm not sure if I said something that sounded like that or it is someone else your responding too but what I meant was not the more education you get the more Liberal , but the longer time you spend in a Liberal school. The REAL education is after you graduate and see all the Liberal teachings you just had forced into your brain have to be flushed like a toilet to be replaced with the truth of the real world.*

*That is the point when getting older and WISER opens peoples eyes and they see the Mamby Pamby dream world of the Utopian Socialist professors is a crock of shit and become more and more Conservative, notice I did not say Republican, and yes there is a difference.*


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

No comments on UWF? I'm a bit surprised after 5 pages.

Anybody?


----------

